# Can you uninstall a Windows 8 upgrade



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been asked if Windows 7 Professional is upgraded to Windows 8 can the Windows 8 upgrade be removed if not liked (as is likely).

Thanks
JamesEB


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Simplest way to do that is to create a full backup image of the Windows 7 installation (I recommend Acronis True Image). then go ahead a do the upgrade to 8. If it is not liked (???), Just boot into Acronis a recover to the previous configuration. The process will automatically erase the win 8 installation.


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks but that does seem a bit complicated for me.

Does your (???) suggest that Windows 8 would be liked? No-one I have spoken to seems to like it.

Thank you for your help.
JamesEB


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2015107/downgrading-from-windows-8-to-7-what-you-need-to-know.html


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

flavallee said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2015107/downgrading-from-windows-8-to-7-what-you-need-to-know.html


Thank you but your link refers to downgrading a Windows 8 machine to Windows 7 which is not what I was asking.

My question was that if a Windows 7 Professional machine is upgraded to Windows 8 can the Windows 8 upgrade be removed?

JamesEB


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

After I changed a few things to make Win 8 a bit more functionally like Win XP and Win 7, I like it just fine. Its stable, fast. As with any new OS, there are things to learn, but once the learning curve flattens out, its a very intuitive system.

I recently installed a SSD and now it boots up in 16 seconds, shuts down in 6 seconds. I like that. Even before the SSD, it was faster than any system I've had. Boot times were less than a minute.


> that does seem a bit complicated for me.


Regarding complexity... Backing up a hard drive is not a complicated thing to do. Certainly, there are some things that need be understood and some hardware considerations, but even if you do not try the Win 8 upgrade, backing up the hard drive is an important thing to consider. Hard drives fail... that is a given. It's just a matter of when. As has been said many times here on TSG.. "Data you do not back up is data you do not care about" (or something like that).

The implication of you original question and your response to my post lead me to think you would like to know if you can simple revert to the original configuration after giving Win 8 a test drive. Not that simple. You basically have to reinstall the Win 7 OS. This requires the system disks or, in some cases, use of a Recovery partition on the Hard drive created by the computer manufacturer. My personal preference is to recover to a known good backup which contains all installed programs and files created by the user.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> My question was that if a Windows 7 Professional machine is upgraded to Windows 8 can the Windows 8 upgrade be removed?


Yes. Depending on your "get the pre-installed Windows back" media you install Windows 7 with the installation DVD or "recover to factory defaults" with the set of Recovery DVDs/CDs. You probably will not be able to boot to the Recovery partition after installing another OS (which destroys the special MBR).

Some people would prefer the quicker way to just "revert" to the current state of the Windows 7 as *raybro *originally posted. I use Macrium Reflect Free for my backups (there are lots of applications available and I only posted that one to give one of the free alternatives).


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

raybro said:


> Simplest way to do that is to create a full backup image of the Windows 7 installation (I recommend Acronis True Image). then go ahead a do the upgrade to 8. If it is not liked (???), Just boot into Acronis a recover to the previous configuration. The process will automatically erase the win 8 installation.


 
Thanks for replies

The whole story is that my machine with XP on it has died and I am being provided with a new machine. Only Windows 8 machines are being supplied. Most of what I have read says that Windows 8 is not liked at all. 

As an alternative I could have a new machine with Windows 7 64-bit and it would be left to me to upgrade it to Windows 7 Professional so that XP mode could be run on it. I could if I wish upgrade to Windows 8 later and uninstall the upgrade if I did not like it (hence my question).

As I have said, I do not know much about it and I have actually not seen Windows 7 or 8.

Logic tells me I should go for the Windows 8 machine and look forward with the new technology but on the face of it I would probably be more comfortable with Windows 7 Professional 64 bit and XP Mode (with the option to upgrade to Windows 8).

They are both brand new up-to-date machines and I really do not know what to do.

Any advice would be very much appreciated

Thanks
JamesEB


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Regardless of how you approach it, it appears you are going to have to learn a new system. Either Win 7 or Win 8. Of the two, I think you will find 7 less intimidating as it still retains the familiar start screen and start button in the lower left corner. The Start menu is a little different from XP, but not radically so. 

The Start screen for Win 8 is radically different from any previous MS OS. That can be changed pretty easily, but Win 8 still has some peculiarities. Terminology and location of various programs and features are different and take time and effort to understand.

IMHO... Your intuitive choice of Win 7 Pro is probably the least heartburn for you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you need XP for some application or device? If so, you can also consider a used or refurbished XP machine.

If you are going to "jump" from XP I'd advise to go with the newest--Windows 8 Pro. Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8 will each require you to learn some new ways of doing things. Those slow you down, but you can figure them out or boil them down to simple questions or web searches. I prefer Windows 7, but since you do not have a good feel for either system there is little reason to go with Windows 7. There are many tutorials on the web for Windows 8, including my thread Taming the Windows 8 DESKTOP GUI.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

opened by request


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

raybro said:


> Regardless of how you approach it, it appears you are going to have to learn a new system. Either Win 7 or Win 8. Of the two, I think you will find 7 less intimidating as it still retains the familiar start screen and start button in the lower left corner. The Start menu is a little different from XP, but not radically so.
> 
> The Start screen for Win 8 is radically different from any previous MS OS. That can be changed pretty easily, but Win 8 still has some peculiarities. Terminology and location of various programs and features are different and take time and effort to understand.
> 
> IMHO... Your intuitive choice of Win 7 Pro is probably the least heartburn for you.


Thanks raybro for your very good advice and I am sure I would feel happier with the Win 7 option. However, I am conscious of doing almost the same thing when I did not open the box of my new XP PC until XP was almost being discontinued so I decided to grip it this time and I have bought a Win 8 PC.

Thanks for help
JamesEB


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Do you need XP for some application or device? If so, you can also consider a used or refurbished XP machine.
> 
> If you are going to "jump" from XP I'd advise to go with the newest--Windows 8 Pro. Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8 will each require you to learn some new ways of doing things. Those slow you down, but you can figure them out or boil them down to simple questions or web searches. I prefer Windows 7, but since you do not have a good feel for either system there is little reason to go with Windows 7. There are many tutorials on the web for Windows 8, including my thread Taming the Windows 8 DESKTOP GUI.


Thanks TerryNet.

The reason I need XP is because I am still a firm follower of Outlook Express and haven't found anything to change to. I needed another PC because my great XP machine suffered at the repairers.

I have decided that the newest technology really is the only sensible way for me to go so I have bought a Win 8 machine.

Thanks for help.
JamesEB


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Hope your new machine works reasonably well for you.

Thunderbird is a far better email client than Outlook Express, but some OE users have been satisfied with it. By default the menus are hidden, as in far too many of the "improved" programs, but they can be made visible. Have you given it a try?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Also note that "Outlook Express " is not available on a Windows 7 or 8 machine regardless of using the "XP mode".

So, either way you WILL be going to a new email client.


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks DaveA.

I did not know that.

JamesEB


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> You're welcome.  Hope your new machine works reasonably well for you


Thanks TerryNet.

In an earlier message you recommended Windows 8 Pro.

The version pre installed on my new PC is described as Windows 8 64 bit. I have searched for Pro upgrades but they all seem to be upgrades from Win 7, Vista, XP and appear quite expensive. I have not found any upgrades from Windows 8 versions to Pro.

Can you please explain.

I am going to need help with an email client for Windows 8 and looking at it now it seems that me sorting it out is long overdue.

Thanks for help.
JamesEB


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Making an image of your HD with Reflect is very easy. If its a 15~20GB partition, you can back it up to an external HD in about 10 minutes. Recovery is just as fast. Factory recovery CDs/HD partitions sometimes don't work and far more painful, can take an hour or more.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

raybro said:


> I recently installed a SSD and now it boots up in 16 seconds, shuts down in 6 seconds. I like that. Even before the SSD, it was faster than any system I've had. Boot times were less than a minute.
> Regarding complexity...


 Hmmm... My Core2Duo /2GB notebook with a 5400RPM HD boots into LinuxMint in about 25 seconds... My i5-3570K /16GB boots from an SSD in about 20 seconds with Win7.

Without a hybrid boot-setup like Win8... I always boot up in 20~23 seconds. But that is a rare thing since my desktop usually just goes to sleep.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I am going to need help with an email client for Windows 8 and looking at it now it seems that me sorting it out is long overdue.


Here's one person's opinion on Top 11 Free Email Programs for Windows. I use, or have used, Thunderbird on XP, Vista, Windows 7 and 8, and half a dozen versions of Ubuntu (a Linux distribution). It's easy to "clone" it from one system to another. Late last year I helped a friend install it on her old XP system (importing messages, contacts, etc., from OE), get it working to her liking, and then clone it to her new Windows 7.

If you prefer less bias see: Comparison of email clients.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I miss Eudora... but even I migrated off of POP some years ago. Thunderbird is good in its own way.

I don't even know if the current Eudora project is even alive (It Thunderbird that is skinned to Eudora).


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

JamesEB said:


> Thanks TerryNet.
> 
> In an earlier message you recommended Windows 8 Pro.
> 
> ...


Thanks TerryNet

If you would please let me have a reply to my Windows 8 question I will write separately about my email client problems.

Thanks
JamesEB


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

to upgrade W8 standard to W8 prop you need to use the add features "feature" in W8
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/feature-packs

you cannot just download an update or buy an update from a website


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, JamesEB; I meant to address your "Pro" question and forgot by the time I responded to the email issue. If you already have Windows 8 don't bother upgrading to Pro unless and until you need or want a feature in it.

Thanks, Derek, for the Pro upgrade procedure.


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks TerryNet

I mentioned that tidying up my email client arrangements is long overdue but I have not done that before because I know very little about it. I would be grateful for some much needed help.

Originally I used Outlook Express on dial up many years ago. I particularly liked the feature to get a message that my email had been read on the receiving computer and to return a receiving message if needed. I am not sure if this is available with other email clients.

I continued with Outlook Express because I am keen to retain my original email address as it became well known with various charity work I was doing. My email address is in the format [email protected]. Fsnet which was Freeserve is now taken over by Orange.

With the introduction of broadband my internet provider is AOL UK. I have not used their email client because when I tried it emails often were not sent or received with nothing to let you know that had happened and anyway I did not want to change my email address.

After I had had AOL for a while my Outlook Express emails stopped going out. It was reported this was being blocked by AOL and if I wanted to continue using Outlook Express I would have to configure it to an AOL email address which I did not want to do. Outlook Express emails still come in so I use Oranges web mail facility to send them out which is not ideal. If I have a really important email I want to be sure has been sent I still us my old dial up facility for Outlook Express.

I dont know enough about it to know what is best to do now with Windows 8 and would appreciate some help please. I do need to retain my email address and the send/receive notification facility.

Thanks for help
JamesEB


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I don't know enough about it to know what is best to do now with Windows 8 and would appreciate some help please.


You can use web mail (accessing your service(s) through a browser), the Windows 8 MAIL App, or any other email client. If you don't care for your choice you can then try another one. Or a third or fourth until you find one that you like. I gave you what I use (I also occasionally use web mail access) and links to others. Other members here can give you preferences and other links, but in the end you need to make a choice. Given your choice somebody here is probably familiar with it and can help if you have any trouble configuring or using your account(s).


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

I was hoping that someone on here with experience of the email clients that can be used with Windows 8 would be able to tell me which one(s) would meet my needs detailed in my previous message to retain my email address and the send/receive notification facility and to be able to send emails both in and out.

Thanks
JamesEB


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

outlook does that, but it costs


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> tell me which one(s) would meet my needs detailed in my previous message to retain my email address


Any; except the Windows 8 MAIL App may make it complicated. If it's a POP account you'll have to forward those to another account (such as gmail, outlook.com, etc.).



> and the send/receive notification facility


Option to request a receipt is probably in most or all; certainly Thunderbird has it. Whether the recipient sends the receipt is his/her decision.



> and to be able to send emails both in and out.


I don't understand what that means.


----------



## JamesEB (Jul 8, 2009)

dvk01 said:


> outlook does that, but it costs


Thanks. Outlook actually doesn't.

In my message on 18 March 2013 I set out the details of my existing arrangements that I was hoping to tidy up when I start to use my new Windows 8. I said that Outlook Express, although continuing to receive messages in, had stopped sending messages out which is a significant nuisance. I have Outlook with my Microsoft Office 2010 Professional and it behaves in the same way. It receives messages in but will not send them out.

Thank you for help.
JamesEB


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

NO one appears to have mentioned MS. ? Live Mail. I have used this program since its origination. I find it does everything I (IMO) would expect from an Email program - It is also free. And yes, you can set up notification. You can fetch it here:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-live/essentials-other-programs

The package is called Microsoft essentials, and includes a couple of other, free, programs. But these are optional and can be eliminated at the start of the install - your choice.

Going back to your first two posts is probably irrelevant, at this stage in the thread. Particularly as you have now bought a computer with Windows 8 installed. However, there is one important point to consider, if you did ever plan an upgrade.

Of Course, as you are aware, you need to have a valid licence for a previous, eligible version of Windows. But, not this! The previous licence is not free for use on another computer after the upgrade.
If you read the Windows 8 EULA (Here is one reference

http://www.zdnet.com/how-the-new-windows-8-license-terms-affect-you-7000003028/

*The software covered by this agreement is an upgrade to your existing operating system software, so the upgrade replaces the original software that you are upgrading. You do not retain any rights to the original software after you have upgraded and you may not continue to use it or transfer it in any way.*


In the final part of the Agreement, it states clearly: - *you may not continue to use the old Windows licence or transfer it in any way*.

But the let out, for you, is, that if you reinstall Windows 7 and activate with your old product key, you can then use the Windows 8 upgrade licence on another computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> In my message on 18 March 2013 I set out the details of my existing arrangements that I was hoping to tidy up when I start to use my new Windows 8. I said that Outlook Express, although continuing to receive messages in, had stopped sending messages out which is a significant nuisance. I have Outlook with my Microsoft Office 2010 Professional and it behaves in the same way. It receives messages in but will not send them out.


What SMTP (outgoing) mail server are you trying to use with OE and Outlook? What is the exact error message (but obscure any actual account information)?


----------

